# Melo injured!



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

He hyperextended his knee. Missing the rest of the Brazil game. The extent of the injury hasn't been revealed yet.

He dove into the bench to get the injury.

Hopefully it's nothing too serious.


----------



## orhe (May 10, 2006)

its hard to criticize the injury because he was hustling for the ball... but since this is just an exhibition game players should have their health as priority number 1...

sucks he had 14 points in the first quarter


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

I had a feeling the ice rink floor over there had something to do with it. I'm surprised more guys didn't get hurt.


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

realgm said it isnt serious



im thinkin he'll sit out until the *actual* games start...just to rest the knee....the first game that counts is the 19th which would give him 11 days of rest


----------



## CSILASVEGAS (Jan 14, 2006)

Hopefully this doesn't hamper the groove that Melo is in right now. He's been the only consistent player in the team by far. WHAT ABOUT THE INJURY ON DWAYNE WADE? Are there any recent news on his situtaion?


----------



## Air Fly (Apr 19, 2005)

And have you thought why Melo is doing great for the U.S team and is probably their best player? It's because the guy can flat out shoot from both midrange and long range. I hope it isn't serious this injury.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dwyane didnt get injured, he fouled out.


----------

